# Shadows in HDTV/LCD Monitor on VGA/HDMI



## Tikimcfee (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been struggling with this problem for a while now, and just cannot seem to find an answer. :4-dontkno

On my HDTV, when I plug my computer into it via a VGA/VGA cable, there's a very noticeable 'ghosting' effect on the text, images, etc. It's not as if the entire thing is mirrored, but there are very noticeable lines (approximate 3-5; it varies from area to area) that extend to the right of any text or images on the screen. They get lighter and lighter until the shadow fades away. However, I simply cannot find a way to fix this at all. An LCD monitor in a separate room was displaying the same problem, but this was fixed by changing the VGA cable to a DVI cable. I was left with the VGA cable, and now this problem. 

This same strange effect occurs when a standard definition TV show is shown, except it's much more noticeable (i.e., an animated show like Family Guy, all the black outlines have severe ghosting problems).

I've searched the internet high and low, and found solution like ferrite cores and shields, better cables, changing the refresh rate (which I cannot seem to do. The HDTV cable box is a Samsung SMT-H3050 setup, in case that helps), but none of them work. The TV set is a Vizio 26" LCD HDTV. If anyone else has run into this problem, or has any tips, please let me know!

Much gratitude to all those in advance!! ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ghosting occurs when the cable itself is receiving interfering signals either from the outside (ingress) or from within the cable itself (micro-reflections). Try another cable if you can and make sure the cable does not run near any power cables or near flourescent lamps.


----------

